# Detecting hits at night - Clicker? Bells? Lights? Help!



## Burks

So this year I've done way more catfishing than musky fishing. My buddies and I simply fish from the bank, as none of us have a boat (I do but long story there). Basically, the long and short of it, we're missing a ton of hits or getting there late. All we currently use is a propane lantern for light and just hope we see or feel the hit.

I've used bells in the past but they're more of a PITA than anything. What else have you guys used, that actually works? I bought some bite alarms off Wish.com and they suck. Had a cat pull my pole over and the alarm never went off.

I was thinking about getting a new reel with a bait clicker (I need a new reel anyways). Any suggestions? I'm not really stuck on baitcaster vs spinning as I use and own both. I'd prefer spinning as it's easier, IMO, for bank fishing by jamming the pole end between two rocks.

Any help is appreciated. If you suggest a reel, I'd like to keep it under $50 and either available at BPS or Dick's (I have gift cards to both).

Thank you!

EDIT: I have recently picked up some circle hooks to start using them. This may give me some extra time, plus the fish should *fingers crossed* hook themselves.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

I personally use clicker and the pasted two days I fished I had some hard hits that screams the clicker and I'm not sure if I could have got to the pole in time if they was not on. I also fish from the bank of the Ohio river and I use a 6500c3 reels just have to keep out of the sand or clean them often. I have been treated well by Abu Garcia if I tried a reel and it did not hold up well I would sent it in they would give me a replacement and I have 2 replaced but they was 6000 and down really don't remember what they was. 6500 c3 holds up the best I have one I used now for like 6 years.


----------



## All Thumbs

bait clickers have spoiled me but way back when, we used spinning rods. just tighten up the line - open the reel up and twist in a "pop" can. when they took off with the bait, the can fell to the ground telling us which pole. we also upgraded to "led" lanterns - no heat in the car or van when transporting them home. circle hooks will indeed help with the hook set.


----------



## Burks

catfishhunterjames said:


> I personally use clicker and the pasted two days I fished I had some hard hits that screams the clicker and I'm not sure if I could have got to the pole in time if they was not on. I also fish from the bank of the Ohio river and I use a 6500c3 reels just have to keep out of the sand or clean them often. I have been treated well by Abu Garcia if I tried a reel and it did not hold up well I would sent it in they would give me a replacement and I have 2 replaced but they was 6000 and down really don't remember what they was. 6500 c3 holds up the best I have one I used now for like 6 years.


I have an old Abu Garcia Ambassador combo that I use for musky fishing that has worked amazing. I see the 6500 is a pretty well priced reel, I'll definitely look into it. I really want the bait clicker because honestly....I don't pay attention close enough but if I hear that clicker go off, I'm on it.


----------



## Chillydigits

Okuma Avenger Baitrunners would keep you close to your $50.00 budget, They are spinning reels with a baitrunning clicker feature, In bait casters a Penn Warfare 15lw would be close to your budget feature clicker and15lbs. Of drag. I'm not sure circles hooks are the best choice from shore to use with clickers or bait runners... Take that with a grain of salt as everyone's opinions on hooks is very different. I fish circles with my reels locked down Rods in 2" PVC driven into the bank.. I use Kahle hooks with clickers or baitrunners.. No lantern, a headlamp and dollar store glow sticks on my rod tips..


----------



## sherman51

okuma baitrunners is a good choice. but you can find baitfeeder reels on ebay for a lot less money. baitfeeder or baitrunner reels is the only way to go for cats. you leave the bail closed and set the tension on the back of the reel with the reel set in the runner mode. then when a fish takes your bait the clicker sounds. then just engage the reel and fight the fish. you set the drag on the front of the reel to fight the fish.

I'm with chilly on using J hooks instead of circle hooks. but everybody has there own opinion on which hooks to use.
sherman


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Burks said:


> I have an old Abu Garcia Ambassador combo that I use for musky fishing that has worked amazing. I see the 6500 is a pretty well priced reel, I'll definitely look into it. I really want the bait clicker because honestly....I don't pay attention close enough but if I hear that clicker go off, I'm on it.


You can try calling Abu Garcia and ask about a reburb reel maybe get them a little cheaper I was told around 55 4 years ago.


----------



## Burks

sherman51 said:


> okuma baitrunners is a good choice. but you can find baitfeeder reels on ebay for a lot less money. baitfeeder or baitrunner reels is the only way to go for cats. you leave the bail closed and set the tension on the back of the reel with the reel set in the runner mode. then when a fish takes your bait the clicker sounds. then just engage the reel and fight the fish. you set the drag on the front of the reel to fight the fish.
> 
> I'm with chilly on using J hooks instead of circle hooks. but everybody has there own opinion on which hooks to use.
> sherman


Thanks! I was previously just using whatever hooks came in those catfish hook assortments. I'm sure they weren't helping my cause. Maybe I'll try a pole with a circle and one with a J hook and see what works best, not like hooks are expensive (except my Gamakatsu hooks I swear by for bass).


----------



## Bono Joe

Burks said:


> So this year I've done way more catfishing than musky fishing. My buddies and I simply fish from the bank, as none of us have a boat (I do but long story there). Basically, the long and short of it, we're missing a ton of hits or getting there late. All we currently use is a propane lantern for light and just hope we see or feel the hit.
> 
> I've used bells in the past but they're more of a PITA than anything. What else have you guys used, that actually works? I bought some bite alarms off Wish.com and they suck. Had a cat pull my pole over and the alarm never went off.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a new reel with a bait clicker (I need a new reel anyways). Any suggestions? I'm not really stuck on baitcaster vs spinning as I use and own both. I'd prefer spinning as it's easier, IMO, for bank fishing by jamming the pole end between two rocks.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. If you suggest a reel, I'd like to keep it under $50 and either available at BPS or Dick's (I have gift cards to both).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: I have recently picked up some circle hooks to start using them. This may give me some extra time, plus the fish should *fingers crossed* hook themselves.





Burks said:


> So this year I've done way more catfishing than musky fishing. My buddies and I simply fish from the bank, as none of us have a boat (I do but long story there). Basically, the long and short of it, we're missing a ton of hits or getting there late. All we currently use is a propane lantern for light and just hope we see or feel the hit.
> 
> I've used bells in the past but they're more of a PITA than anything. What else have you guys used, that actually works? I bought some bite alarms off Wish.com and they suck. Had a cat pull my pole over and the alarm never went off.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a new reel with a bait clicker (I need a new reel anyways). Any suggestions? I'm not really stuck on baitcaster vs spinning as I use and own both. I'd prefer spinning as it's easier, IMO, for bank fishing by jamming the pole end between two rocks.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. If you suggest a reel, I'd like to keep it under $50 and either available at BPS or Dick's (I have gift cards to both).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: I have recently picked up some circle hooks to start using them. This may give me some extra time, plus the fish should *fingers crossed* hook themselves.


----------



## Bono Joe

For channel catfish I just lay the rod& reel on the boat seat with the rod tip over the side and the line tight when fishing from the boat. When fishing from shore I get a forked stick and push it in the ground, prop the rod up on it and make the line tight When your rig flips into the water ya had a bite. I have lost several rigs this way no matter what kind or brand of rig it was. Even lost one while holding it in my hands.LOL


----------



## buzzbaitz

wrap a small piece of toilet paper around your line at the end of ur pole open bail easy to watch


----------



## MIGHTY

I use one spinning reel and one abu baitcaster both with 30 pound mono. Cast out and take a seat between the two. The 30 pound mono is really easy for me to see without any light but I set the clicker on the baitcaster and loosen my drag up all the way on my spinning reel so I'm able to hear it spinning when I get a run. Other methods mentioned with spinning reels is a lot easier however. My baitcaster reel and cat fight rod set me back Just under $300 but my spinning set up was the first catfish rod/reel I had ever bought years ago when I decided to start targeting catfish. I've often thought about buying a new fancier spinning reel and a rod for it but that old pole has never let me down and I've caught some nice flatheads on it. Guess it's kind of sentimental to me in a way and I haven't been easy on it but it just keeps on ticking.


----------



## bassattacker

Once i was enlightened to the world of bait alerts (clickers) i never went back. But even with clickers you can still miss bites, its an advantage but you can still miss bites. I used to do the pop can trick or clear pop bottle with a glow stick in it with a little bit of water. You can also use styrofoam plates, cut up into 1" squares and just cut a "L" shape into the middle this works well when your using a lantern and watching your lines. As far as reels with bait clickers for reasonable prices:

Okuma Baitfeeder - You can get them off of amazon for under $50, have one and i use it alot for fishing for cats out of the boat, great reel for bank or boat.

Abu 5500S - $59.99 at Cabelas, i bought one of these for my son to get him started into the baitcaster world for cats. I am impressed with this reel, it casts very smooth, has hardly any play in it. It is not a high dollar sweden made but it does have a clicker (plastic) but i know until he can appreciate the this one he wont get a high dollar one. I paired the reel to a 7'6" Rippin Lips rod from cabelas as well and it is a stout combo.


----------



## Shad Rap

Bono Joe said:


> For channel catfish I just lay the rod& reel on the boat seat with the rod tip over the side and the line tight when fishing from the boat. When fishing from shore I get a forked stick and push it in the ground, prop the rod up on it and make the line tight When your rig flips into the water ya had a bite. I have lost several rigs this way no matter what kind or brand of rig it was. Even lost one while holding it in my hands.LOL


Wtf?


----------



## DHower08

If you dont want to invest in a reel with a clicker leave your bail open or if using a casting rod leave the button pushed crimp a can in the center put a few small rocks in it and lay the line into the crease. When the can flies hold on!! Its also louder than a bait clicker so it will wake you up better


----------



## McLain

Personally i use glowsticks. Theyre lightweight and usually stay out of the way. And to avoid buying the little fishing beacon glowsticks all the time i just kept the attacements from 2 packs(4 attachments) and buy 1$ packs of 6-8inch glowsticks from the dollar general or walmart. Yellow and green work best because you can see em from a mile away. We also use headlamps for baitn the hook and landing fish but otherwise sit in the dark. Never been a big fan of flashlights and lanterns because of the bugs they bring so glowstick/headlamp combo help with that too


----------



## TClark

Don't matter the outfit (rod n reel) use circle hooks and make sure when baiting the hook is exposed!


----------



## Shortdrift

Line wrap around the tin can works fine. An electronic alarm is the best if you have the bucks.


----------



## Burks

Ya'll rock! Thanks for the suggestions. I didn't find anything I truly liked at BPS but since I had a $40 gift card, I ordered this: 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...657/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

Should get the job done. I'd prefer a spinner but hey....all I paid was shipping so why not? Just going to put it on my Abu Garcia pole (it's hauled in 40+ lb musky, should do fine for these tiny a&$ channels).


----------



## DHower08

TClark said:


> Don't matter the outfit (rod n reel) use circle hooks and make sure when baiting the hook is exposed!


In a river situation i agree with the circle hook. On a lake where you may have tons of line out i feel a j style hook is better. If a fish runs toward you, a circle hook is damn near impossible to getinto a fish


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Burks said:


> Ya'll rock! Thanks for the suggestions. I didn't find anything I truly liked at BPS but since I had a $40 gift card, I ordered this:
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...657/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions
> 
> Should get the job done. I'd prefer a spinner but hey....all I paid was shipping so why not? Just going to put it on my Abu Garcia pole (it's hauled in 40+ lb musky, should do fine for these tiny a&$ channels).



The difference in that real and a Abu Garcia C3 series is
4 ball bearing, 15 pound drag

Bps reel
3 ball bearings and 8 pound drag. 

It should work out well most the fish I catch is 3-6 pounds and I caught them with a silver max Abu Garcia reel.


----------



## Ripley

I have okumas - abf 40, abf 50 on ugly stik catfishing rods 8 footers. I had an okuma abf 65 on a Berkley reflex rod 10 foot, didn't like the set up it was to heavy for me to be comfortable when reeling in. I'm 5'8" and kept hitting the tip of the rod behind me when I would cast, drove me nuts and I tried to keep from doing it but couldn't help it. After 3 years I gave it to my buddy whos 15 years younger and a physical trainer. At 6" tall he can sling a 3oz weight with a bait on it almost 3 times as far as I ever did. I love them okuma abf reels! My other buddy got a abf30 and a abf40 on a couple of 7ft poles. He loves his set ups. He bought his a year after I had gotten mine.


----------



## Tyler8866

If ur fishing bottom let bait hit the bottom and keep bail open pull out a little extra line and set a little rock on it works good for me... once u have bite close bail watch line get tight and hold on for the ride


----------



## sherman51

you can get kastking 6000 baitfeeder reels on ebay for 35.00 each. these are great for catfishing. if you ever use a baitfeeder reel for catfishing you'll fall in love with them.
sherman


----------



## rustyfish

I uses bait clickers for a long time but I finally gave up on them. Too much freedom for the fish to play around with your bait. Resulted in stolen bait and getting drug into snags. Lots of gar where i fish and they will peel some line off your reel before you get a hand on it. Clicker may still be your best bet when fishing open flats or river sandbars from the bank, but i mostly fish log jams from the kayak and i cant afford to give them room to run. I tried switching to circle hooks several times and did not like them. This last time i stuck with it and glad i changed. Put it into the rod holder and wait for a fish to bury your rod, crank down onto your reel before you take it out of the holder. I have had a lot better hook up % this year and less fish dragging me into snags. If the moon is out I can see my rods fine without light, if its not i just use the dim red light on my head lamp. UV headlamp works well too but bugs are an issue where i fish. Taping a small 1" glowstick to the back of your rod tip is an option but those things mess with my eyes and always look like they are moving to me


----------

